# Any NH dealer techs on here?



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Have a question about a completed repair and want to see if received full disclosure.

Thanks


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Mike10 is around at times... He knows a little about New Hollands


----------

